# Mémoire de fin d'étude sur les AirPods - Besoin de vous !



## oscarr (30 Juillet 2020)

Bonjour à tous,
je m'appelle Oscar j'ai 24 ans et je suis étudiant en école de commerce.

Je réalise actuellement mon mémoire de fin d'étude sur les AirPods : je me questionne sur le succès du produit tout en abordant la non durabilité et l'impact environnemental de ces derniers.

Voici ma problématique : « Comment expliquer le succès des AirPods alors que les consommateurs se tournent de plus en plus vers des produits respectueux de l'environnement ? » 

Pour la partie empirique de ce mémoire, je cherche à réaliser des entretiens téléphoniques individuels via FaceTime de préférence ou téléphone et discuter avec des utilisateurs d'AirPod.

Si vous désirez participer :

Contactez-moi directement par mail : oscartol@msn.com
On planifie une date et heure d'appel : l'entretien dure environs 30 minutes. Cela prend la forme d'une discussion, pas de stresse à voir.
Et voila 

J'ai du mal à trouver des utilisateurs d'AirPods en dehors de mon cercle d'amis, vous seriez d'une aide précieuse.

Merci par avance et très bon après-midi,
Oscar


----------



## Anthony (30 Juillet 2020)

(Pour information : cette demande a été dûment validée par la modération.)


----------



## oscarr (3 Août 2020)

Bonjour, 
petit up, n'hésitez pas à me contacter par mail si vous êtes intéressés pour répondre à mon questionnaire. Cela vous prendra 20/30 minutes par téléphone/ Facetime audio.

Merci et très bonne journée,
Oscar


----------



## oscarr (5 Août 2020)

Bonjour,
Si le fait de faire le questionnaire par téléphone vous dérange, vous pouvez répondre par écrit.
Si vous êtes intéressé contactez moi par mail : oscartol@msn.com

merci encore


----------



## oscarr (8 Août 2020)

Bonjour, 
dernier petit up, il me faut encore quelques participants. 
Merci à tous.


----------



## oscarr (11 Août 2020)

Bonsoir,
Je relance une dernière fois encore, il me manque quelques entretiens à faire s’il vous plaît.  
Merci beaucoup et bonne soirée !


----------

